# SMOK PRIV V8 AND TFV8 BABY BEAST STARTER KIT - REVIEW?



## Ruwaid (9/1/18)

Hi All

My apologies if this is not in the correct section!?

Would really like to know if anyone has tried the Smok Priv V8 with Baby Beast kit?? If so, kindly share if this device is worthy.

I saw one in the metal and is pretty compact which i like but read now that it only fires up to 60w max. Wanted to know if thats sufficient to make nice flavourful clouds cos if not then the tank wont be used to its potential.

Sorry im a complete noob to bigger mods n tanks and just wanyted the right advice before I get a mod on a tight budget for now!

Thank you all


----------



## Timwis (9/1/18)

Ruwaid said:


> Hi All
> 
> My apologies if this is not in the correct section!?
> 
> ...


Hi Mate, i did a review on it:
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/smok-priv-v8-kit-no-fuss-vaping.t42738/

But remember you should only use a review as a tool to learn about a device ( a review is at least 80% opinion) so seek out other reviews and learn what you can.


----------



## Ruwaid (9/1/18)

thank you so much bud


----------

